# Your Favorite Hardware Controllers (ie faders, knobs, remotes, etc.)



## synthpunk (Sep 14, 2015)

Korg Nanokontrol2 and Nektar Panorama 6 here.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 14, 2015)

NanoKontrol 1. I win.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 15, 2015)

For larger needs a Physis K4.
Basically a BCF2000 with extra customizations x 4.
Also BCF 2000 since the open design has allowed 3rd party developers
Over the years make customized surfaces.
I use one version for Modular Synth.
One for FOH. And 2 more for Zebra and Omnisphere.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Sep 15, 2015)

I mostly use the BCF2000. I like the resistance on my Netkar Impact 88 but they are too short for me.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 15, 2015)

Favorite VST tweaker: Novation KS rack(!).

Picking up a Korg MS20 IC in a few days, going to try to rip out the keyboard and make some sort of tabletop controller.


----------



## synthetic (Sep 17, 2015)

Peavey PC-1600X. Lotza faders in a small space. You can find them used very cheap. Just hope that the battery hasn't leaked too bad.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 17, 2015)

The Peavey is especially useful for hardware guys.
USB MIDI is fine for indoor work but too many Ghosts in a live scenario.
Easily avoidable with a hardware all notes on/off command but just better using MIDI instead of USB packetx of data.
I had a QuNexus which was great for PAT but only worked perfectly after using the MIDI Xpander hardware upgrade.

If you se e a Peavey buy at least 2 of them.
Andrew demoed LASS at NAMM with one really well.


----------



## tmm (Sep 22, 2015)

My iPad + TouchOSC... Beats anything I've purchased or used over the years.


----------



## AR (Sep 22, 2015)

I love the Alesis io Dock 2 with old Ipad1!!! and Lemur - works 24/7 without any crashes over MIDI!!
Also for drummers the ControlPad by Alesis is great for some "live" feeling on your next epic taiko track.

And I love my Axiom 61 (1st gen. btw). I know some people hate it over here, but I can control all my Midi CCs + Remote controlling Cubase with the buttons. No need for the Peavey PC 1600, cause it's kinda big though.

Having a Keyboard just for keyswitches is also timesaving


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 23, 2015)

Stock Guy reply - Avid Artist paired with Cubase 8 Pro. Still the only small footprint touch fader solution with clear labelling that can seamlessly follow the user around afaik. Still waiting for a good proper complete synth controller - the Virus and Roland plug out series are halfway there.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 23, 2015)

synthetic said:


> Peavey PC-1600X. Lotza faders in a small space. You can find them used very cheap. Just hope that the battery hasn't leaked too bad.



I have not been able to find one, but they are really good. Andrew K. of Audiobro had a Kenton Control Freak that is also terrific but I have not found one of those either.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 23, 2015)

Maschine mk2 here! I really like the knobs for drawing in CC data, plus it has some great pads as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2015)

The PC-1600 come up on Ebay occasionally, in different versions (gray, and purple), quite often with old o.s. (you can also get the latest os chip on Ebay). I had found one , but just did not have room for the footprint with also have a Nektar.

I do still use it's old cousin, the Peavey DPM C8 88 note weighted controller. It's a battle axe!
I got mine out of a dumpster after a store fire, let it dry out for 2 weeks, replaced the battery and its worked ever since (minus one lower key). It does look like Keith Emerson took the knives to it though 



EastWest Lurker said:


> I have not been able to find one, but they are really good. Andrew K. of Audiobro had a Kenton Control Freak that is also terrific but I have not found one of those either.


----------



## Anders Wall (Sep 23, 2015)

Avid Artist paired with ProTools.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 23, 2015)

Lemur with some DIY bits & bobs.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 26, 2015)

On occasion I am set up for projects and get called to go do a gig but can't move my main rig as that's how paymasters keep you waiting around like a Stewardess at SWAirlines.
Just my luck that I have all new hardware and had to cover what a Physis K4 does.

To pull that off I needed the MIDI Solutions F8, a BCF-2000 a music stand and the Casio PX-3S 88 note ROMpler.
The F8 is what you need to have 8 x TS/TRS Expressions and Switches on hand, but the real beast here is the BCF 2000.
Send and receive SysEx, merge, re route and making 32 Presets recallable by pressing a preset on the Casio PX-3S.
Worked great and made sure I didn't cause my brothas' up in STL to lose anymore money as I cannot make all of the gigs.

But having to add new hardware recently, the HX-3 Hammond module and the GSi Burn Leslie Tube Pre Amp, all totally controllable via MIDI, was a PITA.
The Physis K4 is like having the F8 + 8 x BCF-2000s, with even more routing possibilities.

BCF-2000 is just a mature, highly customized proven product that once learned is hard to replace.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 26, 2015)

I am very happy with my combination of a BCF-2000 and BCR-2000 and also having a customized lemur template going. This all together with Cubase 8


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 26, 2015)

+1 to the Peavey PC-1600X. Selling mine was one of the dumbest things I ever did. You could make it do anything and it actually felt like decent hardware - not some lame plastic disposable piece. TouchOSC is killer too, but when you want something tactile, not so much. Curious to see Behringer's new X-Touch when they ship...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm still pretty staggered at the dearth of serious options for VI synth programming. And when I say dearth, I mean none at all (outside iPad based, anyway). It's such an obvious gap in the market - someone just build a frame around an iPad with knobs and faders on it. The three things you need - physical controls (lots of), clear dynamic labels round the edge of the screen, and some iPad software to integrate nicely with popular VIs.

Kickstarter?


----------



## Felipe Opazo (Sep 26, 2015)

I just got a Nektar Panorama P1 a couple days ago, i'll post my first impressions soon (and maybe some videos later). I'm using Logic Pro X


----------



## tack (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been pondering the Livid Cntrl:R which has a pretty decent pile of buttons and dials. I'm thinking the bottom set of 32 buttons for triggering instruments -- with the RGB LEDs, I'd match the color coding used in my template -- the middle 16 buttons for triggering articulations, the faders for dynamics, expression, vibrato, release, etc., and the encoders for ... I've no idea.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 27, 2015)

tack said:


> I've been pondering the Livid Cntrl:R which has a pretty decent pile of buttons and dials. I'm thinking the bottom set of 32 buttons for triggering instruments -- with the RGB LEDs, I'd match the color coding used in my template -- the middle 16 buttons for triggering articulations, the faders for dynamics, expression, vibrato, release, etc., and the encoders for ... I've no idea.



I was looking at that recently too for programming, but it's a basic fail with no labelling. Novation would be the obvious company to bring out something like what I'm after, but no sign of anything even on the horizon sadly.


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> BCF-2000 is just a mature, highly customized proven product that once learned is hard to replace.



That's interesting, I've considered it for a long time, just couldnt believe motorized faders and stuff could last longer than a few days at that price tag and I'm not sure how much accuracy there is. It looks like I'm wrong. Are you using it also for daw control?

I'm recently looking around for controllers as well, for VI synths. I'll probably get a combo of different midi controllers, each labeled myself and assigned to a specific VI Synth. All in all the offer out there is not huge, like Guy says.


----------



## tack (Sep 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I was looking at that recently too for programming, but it's a basic fail with no labelling.


I figured it'd be easy enough to use a label maker to write on transparent tape and then just stick the labels on the buttons.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, the industry is centered these days on kids buying apps, guitar pedals, and eurorack modular it seems. Still Korg, Novation, Akai, Nektar, Keith McMillen etc have some controllers. Someone on Kickstarter might be able to get something going.

I have asked Urs at U-he about a hardware controller, but it does not sound like it's feasible right now for them.



Guy Rowland said:


> I'm still pretty staggered at the dearth of serious options for VI synth programming. And when I say dearth, I mean none at all (outside iPad based, anyway). It's such an obvious gap in the market - someone just build a frame around an iPad with knobs and faders on it. The three things you need - physical controls (lots of), clear dynamic labels round the edge of the screen, and some iPad software to integrate nicely with popular VIs.
> 
> Kickstarter?


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 27, 2015)

tack said:


> I figured it'd be easy enough to use a label maker to write on transparent tape and then just stick the labels on the buttons.



Yes, if you only use it with one VI mapped to the same stuff, then a pen would do. I guess I'm envisaging something with a wider scope than that.


----------



## tack (Sep 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> Yes, if you only use it with one VI mapped to the same stuff, then a pen would do. I guess I'm envisaging something with a wider scope than that.


Contextual digital labels would definitely be cool. 

Using the middle buttons for articulations, 16 of them should cover most of what I'd want to access conveniently across all my instruments (whose articulation keyswitches I'd unify through configuration and scripting), so for the use-case I was thinking of for myself, a static label would do.

But yeah, at that price point -- the thing is not cheap! -- I can see why that'd be seen as a gap.


----------



## lux (Sep 27, 2015)

I expect a controller full of digital labels, sliders and knobs to be very high priced, despite the fact that it would definitely be cool. When controller+daw+SW license come altogether close to an hardware machine (let's think something like the JD-XA which blends both analog and digital worlds with 8 timbres, 4+4, on a single machine, with knobs and all) then maybe the overall sense of using a daw and softsynths looses some interest for many.


----------



## ThomasL (Sep 27, 2015)

Just got a Korg MS-20 IC and with the Legacy Collection MS-20 it's as close to hardware as I'd like it to.


----------



## PMortise (Sep 27, 2015)

I've tried the Livid Base II for a couple of weeks and sent it back. The buttons were glitchy and the programming software was a bit unreliable...not totally, but enough to be a distraction. I've been using an iPad Air2 and TouchOSC since. Not bad, but would rather have actual knobs and sliders, so I'm still searching for "good enough" within budget.

That being said, I can only imagine what https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=236&v=0QNiZfSsPc0 (this tech) could add to the game.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 28, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm still pretty staggered at the dearth of serious options for VI synth programming. And when I say dearth, I mean none at all (outside iPad based, anyway). It's such an obvious gap in the market - someone just build a frame around an iPad with knobs and faders on it. The three things you need - physical controls (lots of), clear dynamic labels round the edge of the screen, and some iPad software to integrate nicely with popular VIs.



Guy,

Are you envisaging Automap-style VST control, or something that behaves like a regular MIDI device?

In the latter case, Lemur could potentially serve as a platform of sorts, cutting out the iOS development side of things. FWIW, here's something I've been tinkering with in that vein (just knobs and buttons at the moment)...


----------



## Guy Rowland (Sep 28, 2015)

Ozymandias - wow very interesting, yes that's the right sort of principle I think. My fantasy controller would have labels round the edge of the display, and housed in something physical controls with lights to see their status. That would leave the centre of the display for other useful things. Something like Lemur could work I think - I don't have it so not sure what the limits are.


----------

